# Pistol grip stock for coyotes?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 14, 2010)

I see them getting used a lot for turkey hunting and they look/feel like they'd be handy to use. I'm considering this style of stock on my next semi-auto shotgun.

Does anyone use a pistol grip style stock for hunting coyotes?

What are the pros and cons, for you?

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

All AR type rifles have them as well. It provides a good grip and on a heavy load out of a shotgun would help to tame recoil.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I love it on my shotgun. I shoot 3 1/2 shells and it helps with the kick, plus the maneuverability is awesome.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

It is really a preference and comfort deal, rather than pros vs. cons. For upland bird hunting I would not like it, for turkey and predator it would be fine for me. Have you shot one with a pistol grip?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

love it on my AR

pros: it gives a better grip and control of the weapon,they help tame recaoil,they make for a better follow up shot

cons:not all weapons have them.some folks find them hard to get used to on a rifle/shotgun

one thing i have learmed with them

you must learn to use them properly,most folks hold a gun the same way with or without a pistol grip,loosley into the shoulder

with a pistol grip you want to use the grip to help pull the gun into your shoulder.this will help you keep the gun steady and help you be consistant with it.also like wih a handun a consistnat grip is a must.make sure your holding it the same way everytime.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

In my opinon they are fine on an AR style rifle or shotgun but as for a bolt or single shot, I was taught not to wrap your thumb around the stock when shooting (sniper style) so I dont know if they would hurt or help, cant teach this ole dog new tricks I guess, lol


----------

